# My possible relocation idea - thoughts?



## thouofaninch (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi All,
I have been a member here and lurking around various threads for a while and reckon it’s time to post something re. my situation to see what feedback it gets.

For a couple of years or so I have been considering a relocation to Portugal .

Presently I live in northern Italy, teaching English to adults through a private language school (and some private students occasionally in my home.)

I will soon be inheriting some money from my parents’ estate – around £60K - £70K.

As I have no mortgage (never have had) and currently pay monthly rent, I have had the thought of buying a cheap-ish property with an eye to renovation and using it as a base for private students of English while also finding work through a language school in a town or city near to or in a suitable place I find.

I would be very interested to hear what people think of this as a skeleton idea: I realise £70K wouldn’t buy much in certain cities or towns. People’s experiences of buying or of buying to renovate/improve and problems encountered would also be welcome.

If anyone has experience of teaching esl, privately or with a school, I’d also be interested to hear experiences.

I am a British citizen with no dependents.

Thanks for any forthcoming advice or input
Mike


----------



## wink (Aug 23, 2011)

A property for £70K should not be a problem in the current market, but based on the experience of friends currently working in education, teaching English privately is a pin money occupation and would not sustain you. Two friends, both University lecturers were not sure if their contracts would be renewed and even though they have been, their hours have been cut dramatically.


----------



## thouofaninch (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks.
I would be hoping to work principally for a private school, possibly picking up some private students on the side.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi, I think you have the classic expat conundrum. There are a many places which you could buy/renovate for £70k but that's because people have moved from these areas to towns where's there a chance of finding jobs/schools/transport etc. There is a lot of competition for work and Tesol/Tefl is no exception. You would have to find the work first which then dictates where you can live then you can see what's available in the area for £70k. If you contact the schools you may be lucky ie the experience they are looking for specialist teaching but if you teach the basic level it's unlikely. My brother worked Tesol in Lisbon both with language schools and private but left because the money was not enough to live on, he even had to leave his car behind as he didn't have enough money to buy fuel.


----------



## thouofaninch (Apr 13, 2012)

thanks for the info. beginning to sound less and less promising.


----------

